# Looking for a good quality Vacuum cleaner



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

I see "Dyson" everywhere, is it as good as it looks and sound? Price is def high, house has carpet so a vacuum is needed...can someone recommend me something that is good and won't break down. Thank you


----------



## dsjones21 (Apr 2, 2008)

I had a Kirby and it worked good, but with 2 big dogs we would fill a bag every week so had to get rid of it. Have had several cheaper ones and they would always always burn up in no time. Have had the dyson ball for a few years now and we absolutely LOVE it, best part is we picked it up from a neighbor for $100.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

If you like Consumer Reports, they don't really like Dyson. The "Anamal" is the highest rated Dyson, but it is still not rated real high. Also worth noting, there were only about 3 bag-less vac in CR's top 20...

I recently got a Kenmore vac. I am not big on the Sears store brands (usally re-badged, mid to low tier products) but this vac is nice. Quiet, cleans good, HEPA. Uses a bag, though. On-line reviews said everyone like it, but they didn't last but 2-3 year, so my wife bought the 5 year replacement warrantee...

Edit - here are the CR vac ratings, bagged, and bag-less...


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

Kinda late on the reply but I use my gf's Dyson all the time and I have a German Shepherd that sheds ALOT. I love the vacuum. She got it online refurbed for about 200, works great and came with a warranty I believe.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Dyson, hands down. Nothing will touch it.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

ended up buying the dyson and don't regret it all at all. i love this **** thing


----------

